# Splitting the stem



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 20, 2022)

Anyone ever heard of this?  Got it off the ILGM page…

*BONUS: Split the stem*
There is one method of increasing the yield of your marijuana plants that not everyone knows about — splitting the stem. This will help your plants’ buds be heavier and denser and will improve THC production as well.

This technique is exactly what it sounds like — it involves splitting the stem of your marijuana plant right at the bottom. It likely originated in China and Southeast Asia.







Split the stem more thc





Split the stem increase yield
To be successful with the stem splitting technique, start out by tying the stem right at the base, just above the soil. Tie a second rope or cable tie a couple inches above that. Take a very sharp knife and cut from the top tie to the bottom tie. There should be one vertical cut that is a few inches in length.

The knife should remain inside until you have a pencil, chopsticks, or other objects to replace it with to keep both sides of the marijuana plant from touching each other. Remove the knife partially and rotate it to allow the chopstick or pencil enough space. Leave the ties in place, so the damage does not spread.





The thing about splitting the stem is that it is a tricky technique to master, so you should only try it on one plant per growing season until you are confident you’ve gotten it down. Apply this technique a few days or a week before harvest, not sooner.



*Produce more THC*
The purpose of stem splitting is to disturb the flow of nutrients and water right at the base of the stem. Because of this, the plant will start producing more trichomes and more THC. Trichomes are responsible for making heavier, denser buds that are just better overall, so you can see why this is a useful technique. All cannabinoids are created in the trichomes.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 20, 2022)

The other pictures look like the stem was split all the way up. Only one picture shows it split a few inches.
That confuses me that splitting the stem would allow more nutrients and growth with a damaged stem. Very weird.
I know that worms can kill a plant by eating the middle of stem. You would think that would open it up to bugs and disease.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 20, 2022)

What Are The Risks Of Stem Splitting?
As just mentioned, stem splitting can be really hard on a plant because of just how aggressive this technique is. Subjecting your cannabis plant to high levels of stress just before completion of the bloom cycle is risky. We recommend only experienced growers branch out into this technique, especially those who are really trying to push their potency to the limit for concentrates. Stem splitting is also not advised for autoflowering strains, as it’s simply way too extreme for them.

Has The Efficacy Of Stem Splitting Been Proven?
Many skilled growers swear by stem splitting as a way to pump up their harvest in both potency and yield. Unfortunately, there’s not a lot of scientific data to back up these claims. All we know is that stem splitting supposedly originated in Holland back in the 1970s. We can’t point you in the direction of hard data, so it’s up to you to decide whether or not you believe the hype.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 20, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> The other pictures look like the stem was split all the way up. Only one picture shows it split a few inches.
> That confuses me that splitting the stem would allow more nutrients and growth with a damaged stem. Very weird.
> I know that worms can kill a plant by eating the middle of stem. You would think that would open it up to bugs and disease.


I’m pretty sure it’s just a few inches.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 20, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> What Are The Risks Of Stem Splitting?
> As just mentioned, stem splitting can be really hard on a plant because of just how aggressive this technique is. Subjecting your cannabis plant to high levels of stress just before completion of the bloom cycle is risky. We recommend only experienced growers branch out into this technique, especially those who are really trying to push their potency to the limit for concentrates. Stem splitting is also not advised for autoflowering strains, as it’s simply way too extreme for them.
> 
> Has The Efficacy Of Stem Splitting Been Proven?
> Many skilled growers swear by stem splitting as a way to pump up their harvest in both potency and yield. Unfortunately, there’s not a lot of scientific data to back up these claims. All we know is that stem splitting supposedly originated in Holland back in the 1970s. We can’t point you in the direction of hard data, so it’s up to you to decide whether or not you believe the hype.


Yes would be a sonofabitch to loose a whole stem and the 8 buds you were trying to make bigger in the process. one would need to be careful for sure. I already have my mainline experiment going on with one of my plants. May take a stab at it on one plant depending what my stems feel like at that time…


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 20, 2022)

I equate it to the saying " I promise , Me Love You Long Time"


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 20, 2022)

I'm kinda agreeing with Hopper as far as insect predation and disease, but who knows? If you've got the time and space to do an experiment, I'd love to see the outcome.


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 20, 2022)

I tried a rusty nail and a popsicle stick trough the main base stem all it did was stunt my plants.
But try it , never trust me is what they say now.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 20, 2022)

Yeah I'll stick to the conventional method.
Interesting read though for sure.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 20, 2022)

Produce more THC
The purpose of stem splitting is to disturb the flow of nutrients and water right at the base of the stem. Because of this, the plant will start producing more trichomes and more THC. Trichomes are responsible for making heavier, denser buds that are just better overall, so you can see why this is a useful technique. All cannabinoids are created in the trichomes.



not true

wounded plants produce hormones for cellular and root growth , not trichomes

do some research on wounded plants and auxins





AUXINS
Natural Auxins. All plants produce natural auxins (Fig. 1) that they use for the regulation of growth, flower formation, fruit formation, fruit abscission and for the initiation of roots (Devlin, 1969; Salibury, 1955). The auxins, indole-acetic acid, in- dole-3-butyric acid, and indole-4-chloro-butyric acid have specific functions depend- ing on the time of year and the physiological state of the plant. All are manufac- tured in the leaves and the apical buds and transported basipetally throughout the plant. The natural auxins are under the control of various feed-back and counter chemical relationships so that no particular auxin can get out of control. All indole auxins are under continual degradation by IAA-oxidase and IAA peroxidase en- zymes, which breakdown the hormones after they have done their job and prevent an extraneous build up (Kenton, 1955).



*Abstract*
Plants undergoing the onslaught of wound‐causing agents activate mechanisms directed to healing and further defence. Responses to mechanical damage are either local or systemic or both and hence involve the generation, translocation, perception, and transduction of wound signals to activate the expression of wound‐inducible genes. Although the central role for jasmonic acid in plant responses to wounding is well established, other compounds, including the oligopeptide systemin, oligosaccharides, and other phytohormones such as abscisic acid and ethylene, as well as physical factors such as hydraulic pressure or electrical pulses, have also been proposed to play a role in wound signalling. Different jasmonic acid‐dependent and –independent wound signal transduction pathways have been identified recently and partially characterized. Components of these signalling pathways are mostly similar to those implicated in other signalling cascades in eukaryotes, and include reversible protein phosphorylation steps, calcium/calmodulin‐regulated events, and production of active oxygen species. Indeed, some of these components involved in transducing wound signals also function in signalling other plant defence responses, suggesting that cross‐talk events may regulate temporal and spatial activation of different defences.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Produce more THC
> The purpose of stem splitting is to disturb the flow of nutrients and water right at the base of the stem. Because of this, the plant will start producing more trichomes and more THC. Trichomes are responsible for making heavier, denser buds that are just better overall, so you can see why this is a useful technique. All cannabinoids are created in the trichomes.
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! I guess I’ve been schooled. You give me way to much credit tho for being able to understand all those big words but I get the message don’t attempt the experiment at this time…


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 20, 2022)

^^^Yeah, that's what I said.......


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Wow! I guess I’ve been schooled. You give me way to much credit tho for being able to understand all those big words but I get the message don’t attempt the experiment at this time…



oh its ok to experiment , I’ve had big plants split right in half and still live for 30-60 days before harvest

I did not notice any trichome increase from the other sister plants , same genetics

so yeah , the  cannabis plant has a strong genetic code to survive , unlike my orchid , all I have to do is look at it and it will die..


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> oh its ok to experiment , I’ve had big plants split right in half and still live for 30-60 days before harvest
> 
> I did not notice any trichome increase from the other sister plants , same genetics
> 
> so yeah , the  cannabis plant has a strong genetic code to survive , unlike my orchid , all I have to do is look at it and it will die..






my orchid


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 290897
> 
> my orchid


The hang and forget about method


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 20, 2022)

I don't know ,they took a knife to me when I was one day old and I think I got stunted ..


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 20, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I don't know ,they took a knife to me when I was one day old and I think I got stunted ..


Ya got sometin for sure


----------



## boo (Mar 20, 2022)

WeedLord said:


> Ya got sometin for sure


and how would you know...  almost bed time my friend...


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 20, 2022)

boo said:


> and how would you know...  almost bed time my friend...


Here I was hoping ya sheit all that bad out of ya


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 20, 2022)

boo said:


> and how would you know...  almost bed time my friend...


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 20, 2022)

WeedLord said:


> View attachment 290915


thats poetry ...


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 4, 2022)

Isn't super cropping similar? After super cropping, the damaged branch grows back stronger right?

You know, some of these "little tricks" aren't so little after all, they can make HUGE differences. Love it !

Great information all, thanks. I might try splitting next grow. The folks that taught me to use a trellis net (a "little" HUGE thing) also recommend splitting.


----------



## Carty (Apr 4, 2022)

The Panama Indians did this to the extreme and some say it's how Panama Red was created... splitting the stem causes stress and their plants reacted with Red stems and into the buds.

Another thing they'd do is dip the stick in opium before putting it thru the stem.  but yeah, it's a form of stress during flowering and done right the plant reacts in a positive.

Supercropping:   I do this to all my plants.   It can be as simple as pinching each growing stem to pinching, twisting and even breaking branches to control height.  every break causes a knuckle to form and once it heals above it takes off like crazy.  Soma really covers it in his grow book...


----------



## ness (Apr 4, 2022)

Morning SubmarineGirl have fun with your experiment with stem splitting.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 4, 2022)

Y'all go ahead. I'll watch and keep the knife away from my girls stems.
I read up on it and I'll pass.
#1.




__





						Splitting the stem
					

Anyone ever heard of this?  Got it off the ILGM page…  BONUS: Split the stem There is one method of increasing the yield of your marijuana plants that not everyone knows about — splitting the stem. This will help your plants’ buds be heavier and denser and will improve THC production as well...




					www.marijuanapassion.com
				



#2.




__





						Splitting the stem
					

Anyone ever heard of this?  Got it off the ILGM page…  BONUS: Split the stem There is one method of increasing the yield of your marijuana plants that not everyone knows about — splitting the stem. This will help your plants’ buds be heavier and denser and will improve THC production as well...




					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 4, 2022)

I will pass!
They took a knife to my stem when I was two days old and I did not walk for a year.
No thanks ....


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 4, 2022)

Looks risky, and probably results in stabbed fingers. Maybe it just needs blood to improve the yield...


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 4, 2022)

I suggest having supervision if its available ...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 4, 2022)

Looks dangerous to me. Fulvic acid(a type of humic acid) has worked well for making denser(aka heavier) buds for me. Looks like you grow well but if you have a plant you are prepared to sacrifice if things go south, it is always good to learn by ‘doing’. I super crop as some others have commented on here but do it because sometimes some stems grow too tall. I never noticed any difference in the bud quality though some people have.

edit: because autocorrect is my nemesis and changed ‘humic’ to ‘humid’…


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 4, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Looks risky, and probably results in stabbed fingers. Maybe it just needs blood to improve the yield...


I did and it ended badly


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 4, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I did and it ended badly


Now I'm going to have to watch that again. My wife hates musicals...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 4, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Morning SubmarineGirl have fun with your experiment with stem splitting.


I didn’t risk it. Was only reading about others who did.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 4, 2022)

There are a lot of ‘tricks’ in growing. Some are ‘treats’. Some are ‘razor blades in an apple’. My brother heard from someone that carbonated water would help his plants. The theory being that plants need CO2. I am not a biologist but I know CO2 is used in photosynthesis thru the leaves not the roots. In addition to that I told him he would likely screw up the pH of his soil(he is growing organically and low pH and CO2 would likely kill the microherd). I believe that would have been a ‘razor blade in his apple’ though I couldn’t say either way from experience.


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 4, 2022)

I just noticed this is in the beginner section? Wouldn't this be considered an advanced technique?


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 4, 2022)

bombtombadll said:


> I just noticed this is in the beginner section? Wouldn't this be considered an advanced technique?


Naw, anyone that's advanced doesn't mess with this kinda thing. They grow weed for fun and profit.


----------



## marleyagostinel (Sep 19, 2022)

When I started growing weed in my home, I knew nothing about it. But thanks to the Internet, I found a lot of useful information about it. It was especially difficult to find the right lamps to speed up growth. But I found amazing lamps at an affordable price; you can find more info. Growing marijuana at home is very profitable; most importantly, you can smoke pot anytime. I think marijuana should be legalized worldwide because it is a good product that positively affects people.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 19, 2022)

marleyagostinel said:


> When I started growing weed in my home, I knew nothing about it. But thanks to the Internet, I found a lot of useful information about it. It was especially difficult to find the right lamps to speed up growth. But I found amazing lamps at an affordable price; you can find more info. Growing marijuana at home is very profitable; most importantly, you can smoke pot anytime. I think marijuana should be legalized worldwide because it is a good product that positively affects people.


Hey welcome Marly
Were you over At GC for a long time


----------



## pute (Sep 19, 2022)

Yup, you can tell Marley has been around the block. Good info on the link.  Just a reminder...this is not a free advertising site.  Always looking for sponsors though.


----------

